# SF M6 options



## Steve in SoCal (Dec 21, 2009)

I love my new M6 and thanks to CPF for all of the resources. After trying to read as many threads as possible to learn the basics I have been having fun with the following 7 setup combinations (all with AW softstart). What else am I missing that would give me some additional output or just add some cool alternatives?All suggestions and ideas are welcomed. I guess 2000+ bulb lumens would be cool.



MN15 on primaries (ok as an xlola for primaries) 
MN20 on primaries (ok)
HO-M6R on 3 x17670 w/FM holder (nice white output and good runtime)
MN21 on primaries (good output but not as impressive as expected)
MN21 on AW IMR 2x18650s in Mdocod holder (very nice but short runtime and dangerous since potential. I may switch over to the new AW protected 18650s to extend runtime and minimize risk of .)
IMR-M6 on 3x17670 w/FM holder (very nice output. Would be brighter on IMRs)
WA 1185 on 3x1760 w/FM bipin holder. (very nice output although would be better on IMRs and/or if I took the time to figure out how to focus the beam).


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 21, 2009)

I love the HO-M3T on 2x18650's :twothumbs

Very similar to the MN20, but guilt free


----------



## gallagho (Dec 21, 2009)

WA 01111-U + AW 2x18650s in Mdocod holder - I use this a lot, nice beam.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Dec 21, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I love the HO-M3T on 2x18650's :twothumbs
> 
> Very similar to the MN20, but guilt free



I may have to add that one to my collection as well. I actually have an EO-M3T that I use with 2x17670s on my M4 body. I haven't tested it with my 2x18650 setup on the M6 yet. Seems like folks do like the throw of the HO-M3T vs. EO-M3T slightly better from what I hear.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Dec 21, 2009)

gallagho said:


> WA 01111-U + AW 2x18650s in Mdocod holder - I use this a lot, nice beam.



I would like to get the WA1111 as well but it took 6 weeks to get my 1185's from Litho so I have been holding off pulling the trigger on another order.

I also haven't experimented with adding washers to the FM bi-pin holder yet. I guess you just stick the allen wrench down the central opening and turn to dissamble?:shrug:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 21, 2009)

Steve in SoCal said:


> I would like to get the WA1111 as well but it took 6 weeks to get my 1185's from Litho so I have been holding off pulling the trigger on another order.
> 
> I also haven't experimented with adding washers to the FM bi-pin holder yet. I guess you just stick the allen wrench down the central opening and turn to dissamble?:shrug:


 
Have you tried bulbconnection.com? Price may be a bit higher but got a bunch of 1111s and 1185s in a couple of days.



Steve in SoCal said:


> I guess 2000+ bulb lumens would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's been discussed many times before - but FM1909 w/ 3xIMR18650 would get you over the 2000 lum OTF range. Of course so would a Polarion PH40. That range in an M6 is really for show only.

I think your sweetspot bulbs are the HO-M6R on 17670, the IMR-M6 on 6xIMR16340 for bright an guilt free lumens.

I need to try a MN15 myself on primaries like that and see how it performs. At 1.15A that could be be a 2hr+ bulb on primaries. Up to 4-5 hours with a softstart multi-level.


----------



## leukos (Dec 21, 2009)

gallagho said:


> WA 01111-U + AW 2x18650s in Mdocod holder - I use this a lot, nice beam.


 
I think this one is my favorite too. I can't say I have tried every option, but this one works for me. Good color temperature, only two batteries to charge (instead of 3 or 6!), about 30 minute runtime, decent bulb life (especially with the soft start), and easy to switch out with the stock lamps and the MN15. It won't be as bright as the 1185, but maybe that doesn't matter to you.


----------



## Illum (Dec 21, 2009)

Steve in SoCal said:


> I may have to add that one to my collection as well. I actually have an EO-M3T that I use with 2x17670s on my M4 body. I haven't tested it with my 2x18650 setup on the M6 yet. Seems like folks do like the throw of the HO-M3T vs. EO-M3T slightly better from what I hear.



Don't have an M4 
I might consider EO-M3T and 2x17500s in my M3T...or an HO-M3 with 2x17500 with an M3 head


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 22, 2009)

The FM bi-pin holder with 1185 lamps you need to raise up the 1185 about 1/8" from the bi-pin holder to focus the 1185 to have a tighter spot.


Steve in SoCal said:


> I would like to get the WA1111 as well but it took 6 weeks to get my 1185's from Litho so I have been holding off pulling the trigger on another order.
> 
> I also haven't experimented with adding washers to the FM bi-pin holder yet. I guess you just stick the allen wrench down the central opening and turn to dissamble?:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 22, 2009)

My favorite set-up:

Lumens Factory HO-M6R w/ mdocod 3x17670 holder.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 22, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> My favorite set-up:
> 
> Lumens Factory HO-M6R w/ mdocod 3x17670 holder.




That's my favorite setup as well. Seems to be the best balance between runtime, ouput, bulb life, and throw. I've never used FMs 3x17670 but am partial to my own variation for obvious reasons, lol..

My next favorite is probably the HO-M3T on the 2x18650s. 

Eric


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Dec 22, 2009)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Have you tried bulbconnection.com? Price may be a bit higher but got a bunch of 1111s and 1185s in a couple of days.


Thats a good idea since I value expediency vs. saving a few bucks. Seems like folks really love the 1111 so that is top of my list now for 2x IMR 18650. I will no longer be running my MN21 on my 18650 IMRs based on your experiences and the comments on the other thread.




ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> It's been discussed many times before - but FM1909 w/ 3xIMR18650 would get you over the 2000 lum OTF range. Of course so would a Polarion PH40. That range in an M6 is really for show only.



With 3 x 18650 it would be a megalennium and that is a different animal (although maybe FM will fire up another batch though ). Unfortunately, it seems that IMR 17670s, if they existed, would be a robust way to support the big dog 12v bulbs in a M6 body. I guess 6x IMR 16430 would work, but how well I'm not sure. How many of the monster bulbs fit in a Turbohead anyway? Any thoughts anyone?



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I think your sweetspot bulbs are the HO-M6R on 17670, the IMR-M6 on 6xIMR16340 for bright an guilt free lumens.



I agree, the HO-M6R is a really cool setup with nice output and good runtime.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 23, 2009)

Steve in SoCal said:


> Thats a good idea since I value expediency vs. saving a few bucks. Seems like folks really love the 1111 so that is top of my list now for 2x IMR 18650. I will no longer be running my MN21 on my 18650 IMRs based on your experiences and the comments on the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have the Megalennium right now and a M6 on the way. I've done the 3xIMR18650 and the 1909 is powerful for about 10 minutes but then diminishes.

The IMR16340s are rated to 8C. On a 3S2P setup in the M6 that's 8A @ ~1.1Ah. The HO-M6R would be a theoretical 30 minutes and the IMR-M6 a 20 minutes run on full. Those IMR16340s are small but they pack a real punch.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 23, 2009)

*HO-M6R* on 6xAW16340 or the *HO-M3T* on stock SureFire M6 loaded with primaries gets my vote.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 23, 2009)

gallagho said:


> WA 01111-U + AW 2x18650s in Mdocod holder - I use this a lot, nice beam.


I think that's one of the most balanced alternatives (brightness vs. runtime) available for the M6.


----------



## 325addict (Dec 31, 2009)

as you seem to have a Fivemega MN-adapter already, I have another suggestion for a bulb: the WA1166. This one is:
11.6V 1.97A 20 hrs(!) and quite some Lumens.

Works perfectly with 3X AW 17670. One of my favorite setups!

Compared to a WA1185 a little less impressive, but still kicks some *** :green:
Far better for the batteries. They are happy with a load of less than 2 Amps, and loaded just till the edge with a WA1185!

Timmo.


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 1, 2010)

i know this is the incan subforum, but there is the Lumensfactory Seraph P7 head too. it will run longer than the incan options, off 2 or 3 Lions.
and its no slouch in the performance department either, although it doesnt throw quite as well as the incan options, it is more of a "wall of light" that will just flood an area with cool white Led derived Lumens (as opposed to a nice warm friendly light derived from torturing a bit of tungsten in a pressurised glass tube)


----------



## mdocod (Jan 1, 2010)

The P7 head is what I would suggest that all M6 owners drop in their backup bag... When the situation turns from fun to ugly and you need more runtime you make the swap. Also, it can serve as the "spare bulb" that can't burn out. I'd rather carry it than a spare bulb if space/weight wasn't a major concern, (like in the vehicle).


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jan 9, 2010)

mdocod said:


> The P7 head is what I would suggest that all M6 owners drop in their backup bag... When the situation turns from fun to ugly and you need more runtime you make the swap. Also, it can serve as the "spare bulb" that can't burn out. I'd rather carry it than a spare bulb if space/weight wasn't a major concern, (like in the vehicle).



You did a great review of the LF P7 head and it is definitely on my list to buy and would be a great option to run on my M6 or M4 bodies. It is a bit fugly though.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jan 9, 2010)

So much for all the practical options.:devil:..has anyone run the FiveMega CL1909 or Hikari JC5067 in their M6 with 6 x IMR 16340s in the stock holder? These would appear to be the highest output options without getting a Megalennium body (which I would buy if available). I'm not sure how much volts under load this battery setup will put out but I hope it would produce about 1700-2500 bulb lumen of fun.. As a disclaimer, FM has stated that the Hikari bulbs he tested had a high degree of random ...


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 9, 2010)

I know jslappa is running the Hikari bulb in his megalennium w/ trits with 3X18650 (bleeded off some voltage with WA1185 in another MN bi pin holder.) he is also using the AW soft start to prevent possible POOF!

jslappa also suggested that before ramping the light to full. he let his megalennium on at 30% for 10 sec. before going into second gear and another 10 sec. before going full blast! 2300lumens of incan goodness! :nana:

another disclaimer here: use the Hikari bulb at your own risk as FM had said. random POOF occurs with his Hikari bulb.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 10, 2010)

Edited out  error corrected, nevermind, bla


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jan 10, 2010)

.......


----------



## jslappa (Jan 10, 2010)

I have logged about 2 hours on the JC5607, with not a single hiccup. I run it on 3 X 18650's and use the AW softstart. I NEVER start it on high, and always start in on low with the soft start. Based on LuxLuthor's charts, the bulb is at the end of it's life. At $1.15 each, I will just replace it with a fresh 5607. I don't want to push my luck with a KT4 reflector. But I will keep the bulb and use it in my TLS turbohead. I would personally not be willing to try the 5607 with 6 x IMR 16340s. I would, however, try the 3 x 17670 holder in the M6, as long as you were also running the AW softstart. I would not try it in the M6 with a clicky or the stock twisty/mementary. 

Honestly, I bought 50 of these bulbs, and 11 of them were not centered perfectly. Since you don't have to actually center the bulb, I can bend and twist the bulb until the filament is centered. If you think about the X, Y and Z axis, tilting the filament actually shortens the length of the filament, making the hotspot less elongated. Not quite the look of an axial bulb, but you get the picture.

Finally, I would love the ability to purchase the FM1909 bulb, but I don't want to be force-fed a new host in the process. I am sure the cost of the bulb has a great deal to do with his decision to only sell the 1909 with the hosts, but a roadblock nonetheless. for now, I will continue to use a $1.15 bulb that puts out 2300 lumens of beautiful incan light. 

You know, I have spent many many hours reading this site. I bet I spend 4 hours each day just reading. I have a feeling that there are some here who are bashing this bulb because it may be a direct competitor to a (although better) bulb a well-respected seller and fellow CPF'r is selling. I think we all have seen it a few times when members post in other members' sales thread to help them get an item sold. I have done it a few times myself. So far I have only seen one verified catastrophic failure, followed by a picture of the supposed damage. everything else is heresay.


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 10, 2010)

mdocod said:


> Edited out  error corrected, nevermind, bla


 
I really want to know what error! care to share!


----------



## mdocod (Jan 11, 2010)

mikevelarde said:


> I really want to know what error! care to share!


Don't worry about it, I just pointed out what I thought was an error in a post (reflecting a misguided thought process), it turned out to be a typo so no correction necessary. The post with said error has been edited to be correct.


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 11, 2010)

mdocod said:


> Don't worry about it, I just pointed out what I thought was an error in a post (reflecting a misguided thought process), it turned out to be a typo so no correction necessary. The post with said error has been edited to be correct.


 
Thanks a lot for the clarification!:thumbsup:

I first thought it was my post that need some editing !!


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jan 12, 2010)

jslappa said:


> I have logged about 2 hours on the JC5607, with not a single hiccup. I run it on 3 X 18650's and use the AW softstart. I NEVER start it on high, and always start in on low with the soft start. .... I don't want to push my luck with a KT4 reflector. But I will keep the bulb and use it in my TLS turbohead. I would personally not be willing to try the 5607 with 6 x IMR 16340s. I would, however, try the 3 x 17670 holder in the M6, as long as you were also running the AW softstart. I would not try it in the M6 with a clicky or the stock twisty/momentary.


 
Keep up the good work testing out this cheap little super bulb :thumbsup:. As you know, 6x IMR 16340s in the stock M6 holder has the same rated voltage as your setup but I'm not sure about the voltage sag under load so it may be a more aggressive or conservative setup:shrug:. I would prefer to run 3x18650s for longer runtimes but I do not have a body which will accomodate. You are on the leading edge with testing of this bulb and I am watching closely. I only have a KT4 head at present so need to be very cautious to avoid.  This bulb draws too many amps for 3x17670s so this is not a viable option.



jslappa said:


> I am sure the cost of the bulb has a great deal to do with his decision to only sell the 1909 with the hosts, but a roadblock nonetheless. for now, I will continue to use a $1.15 bulb that puts out 2300 lumens of beautiful incan light..


 
FYI, I think the FM1909 is also available with FM's M*g bi-pin setup (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179891)
but I understand your point. Maybe Carley would make them for us too if we bought 100 @ $15-16 each



jslappa said:


> You know, I have spent many many hours reading this site. I bet I spend 4 hours each day just reading.


Myself as well. I think it is fun developments like this that keep me interested. Hopefully more people will be turned back on to incans. I always find it depressing when only 10 people are viewing this section vs. 200 over at LEDs. The reality is that battery technology is lagging behind technologically and once it catches up we will soon have much longer runtimes with these fun high output bi-pins.



jslappa said:


> So far I have only seen one verified catastrophic failure, followed by a picture of the supposed damage. everything else is heresay.


 
Looking at LuxLuthor's destructive testing it would appear reasonable to run this bulb on 3x Li-ions at ~11.1 with a softstart. Only time will tell how robust these bulbs are across a larger sample. Hopefully more people will test out this little guy. Where did you buy your stash?


----------



## n2deep (Jan 12, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> My favorite set-up:
> 
> Lumens Factory HO-M6R w/ mdocod 3x17670 holder.



What kind of run times are we looking at with this setup?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 12, 2010)

HO-M6R = 2.1 Amps.

1.6/2.1X60= 45 minutes.

With AW SoftStart on 
Low = 45/0.45 = 101 minutes

Really not that bad for the light and throw.


----------



## n2deep (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL the search function is my friend... I just found it in a post from 2007. Thanks for the reply I have also ordered the soft start as well so that info on low was greatly appreciated. :twothumbs


----------



## jslappa (Jan 13, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> FYI, I think the FM1909 is also available with FM's M*g bi-pin setup (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179891)
> but I understand your point. Maybe Carley would make them for us too if we bought 100 @ $15-16 each
> 
> 
> Looking at LuxLuthor's destructive testing it would appear reasonable to run this bulb on 3x Li-ions at ~11.1 with a softstart. Only time will tell how robust these bulbs are across a larger sample. Hopefully more people will test out this little guy. Where did you buy your stash?


 
Thanks for letting me know that all i really have to do is buy a M*G bi pin to get the 1909's. Much better option, and one I'll take him up on soon!

As for my stash, bulbtronics is the place. They are nice people, but be sure that you don't get the JC5607 that is potted and in a reflector. I see one person had that happen, though I can't be certain it was the same seller. Also, I bought 50 of the JC5607, and 14 had filaments that were off-center.

On the bright side, the bulbs fit perfectly in the KT4 and the KT1 I have. the bulb seems to be the exact same circumference as the FM MN Bi Pin post. And I have yet to burn out my first bulb!


----------

